# Drawing someone into their favorite Anime



## fickensie (May 15, 2010)

It's a new type of commission I've been doing for my friends in RL.
I have yet to try it in the furry community, though.

Do you think people would be interested in seeing themselves (or their OC) with their favorite anime characters and seeing themselves (or their OC) in the anime's key-style?


Example:





((For those who don't know this anime. The one scratching his head is the commissioners character.))


----------

